# cs:s



## Nico der erste (22. August 2007)

ich weiß das ist das falsche forum aber ich wusste nicht wo das rein soll. ich hbe mal eine frage zu cs:s nicht zu css also wie kann ich das game offline spielen ich habe das schon versucht mit netzwerk kabel zutrennen und steam auf offline gestellt aber im menü von cs:s steht server suchen und so aber ich will ja offline spielen und nicht auf einem server ich hbe wirklich schon alles ausprobiert. und wie ist das mit dem cheaaten muss man wenn man im offline modus cheate was in der config.cfg umstellen?


gruß nico


----------



## Maik (22. August 2007)

Hi,

das CSS-Board beschäftigt sich mit der Formatierungssprache "CSS" (Cascading Stylesheets), und nicht mit "CounterStrike: Source".

Von daher schieb ich den Thread ins Webserver-Forum und möchte dich bitten, die Netiquette bzgl. der Groß- und Kleinschreibung einzuhalten.


----------



## Gunah (22. August 2007)

also ganz erlich wie arm ist sowas, wenn man cheated...
Offline mode startest du stecker ziehen Steam öffnnen und sagen ja Offline Modus dann gehts


----------



## Nico der erste (22. August 2007)

Das mit dem Starten habe ich alles versucht bloß das startet sich auch und dann bin ich wieder bei dem Hauptbischdschirm mit server suchen und so was soll ich denn machen


gruß Nico


----------

